# Where are the squirrels at this time of year?



## RunningBull (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm hoping someone can point me to where the squirrels are at.  I've been hunting mainly at Pine Log and Dawson Forest WMAs. I've been there at different times of the day at both locations.  At Pine Log WMA I don't see a lot of nests.  At Dawson Forest WMA I see nests all over the place on the north side of the river, but no squirrels.  I have only seen but one squirrel at Pine Log and it was past the second bridge.  I don't have any dogs to aid me in locating the squirrels. I grew up in west Georgia 40 years ago and it didn't seem to matter what time during the hunting season or day you would eventually run across a squirrel either feeding on the ground or moving through the trees. 
I recently got back into squirrel hunting this past year with no luck at all.  I'm starting to think the squirrels population is so thin there's none to be had. I don't believe this true but I must be doing something wrong. I've tried stalking, early morning, noon and in the evenings, no luck.  I've tried sitting near hardwoods, hickories and mature pines at morning, noon and evenings, still no luck. I'm always very quiet when moving through the woods and well camo'ed. So what gives.  Can someone help me out?


----------



## 7mmMag (Jan 23, 2017)

What you need to do there Mr bull is take a deer rifle or a bow in the woods with you. That will guarantee at least 10 or 12 squirrels. Do you have a call? When it's dead I'll call a little seems to wake them up.


----------



## RunningBull (Jan 23, 2017)

I do not have a call.  I wasn't sure that they actually worked.  If so, I will certainly get a squirrel call.  I believe if you're in possession of a center fire rifle during small game days then you would be in violation of hunting regulations. Maybe not?


----------



## sb1010 (Jan 23, 2017)

I've noticed that this time of year I can hear them right around sundown.  They are difficult for me to spot.   30 minutes are less of legal light.  They also seem to freeze with any movement.


----------



## K80Shooter (Jan 23, 2017)

RunningBull said:


> I do not have a call.  I wasn't sure that they actually worked.  If so, I will certainly get a squirrel call.  *I believe if you're in possession of a center fire rifle during small game days then you would be in violation of hunting regulations. Maybe not?*



I think he was just  at you.


----------



## EuroTech (Jan 26, 2017)

some tools are sharper than others


----------



## Barebowyer (Jan 26, 2017)

I have been seeing plenty on my morning duck hunts in the swamp....we shot a few each time after picking up decoys with the steel shot even....could have shot at least seven the morning before last but only shot four as we were leaving as we were there for a duck....they're out there...been running the trees over the water and IMHO, maybe to avoid the dogs on the public land.....three hunts in a row I have seen plenty over a duck hole....


----------



## RunningBull (Jan 31, 2017)

EuroTech said:


> some tools are sharper than others



Really?  Then your tools must be very dull.

If you have nothing to add to my question then I ask why you felt the need to reply to this post?  I was looking for some advice from experienced squirrel hunters that could give me some pointers.  However, you couldn't resist expressing your self importance by suggesting that I'm somehow less of a hunter than you.


----------



## stiles1682 (Feb 9, 2017)

Go to Allatoona WMA. Find the tall Pines in the mixed Hardwoods. We have killed tons all around the lake. The tall pines produce a good number of Fox squirrels as well. Good spot is Stamp Creek Day Use area. You will have a good time all around the lake. Just make sure you don't get over on the Corps property with a firearm. It's marked with double red stripes. Happy hunting


----------



## Killer Kyle (Feb 10, 2017)

The most important thing you need to know is that in North GA, the dead of winter is the most difficult time of year to hunt squirrels. Squirrel hunting in Sept, Oct, Nov? Cakewalk. But in January, February? Not so much. I hunt Wilson Shoals WMA and Chattahoochee WMA for squirrels. I've come home empty handed several times since Deer season ended. Things to remember: In the hardwoods, squirrels can both see and hear you a mile away. When you're crunching through the leaves, you almost just don't stand a chance. They will see and hear you and freeze long before you see them. Also,squirrels relate to the den more in winter than any other time if the year. Avoid hunting the coldest days as squirrel movement will be far less. If it is going to be cold or windy, I will seek out pines. I always seem to be able to find them in stands of pines if I can't find them in the open woods. Another thing: capitalize on warm days. Last week I hunted Wilson Shoals one day and didn't see a single squirrel in several hours of slipping around ultra quiet. But a few days later we had a warm spell, and I was up hog hunting on a ridge top on Chattahoochee, and I could have killed a limit just on that ridge top. Squirrels were everywhere and very active. Another thing. Use trails or gated off roads when they are there. You can usually slip along a trail, road, or game trail more quietly than you are able to just crunching through the woods. Quiet is key.  Lastly, capitalize on the last hour and a half of daylight. This is the golden window in my opinion. Squirrels will be on their way back to the den, and this is one of their busiest times of day. This is typically where you can kill a few within a relatively short window. If you can identify some potential Denning trees (trees with holes in them) on south slopes, those are good places to start sitting and waiting for squirrels to come back to in the evening. Squirrel hunting this time is a whole different game than it was back in the fall. In early and mid fall, I can limit just about every single day if I want to. But when it gets cold and the leaves fall off the trees, things change. Just keep your chin up. Keep at it and you will learn as you go. My advice to you is to start hunting early next season, and you'll see more to begin with. Just take advantage of those warm days and late evening hours. That's the best time to be in the woods.


----------



## Darien1 (Feb 15, 2017)

I hunted Paulk's Pasture WMA a lot and this time of year I would find squirrels in the pines.  I had the idea that they had exhausted the supply of acorns and hickory nuts and were concentrating on pine cones.


----------



## TomC (Feb 18, 2017)

I tend to see squirrels when I deer hunt and deer when I squirrel hunt!!!!


----------



## krp2p (Feb 18, 2017)

Kyle is definitely right about hunting Wilson. I have been used to hunting farm lots and they are easier for sure. It was tough to get within 80 yds of them. They seemed very spooky, maybe not seeing a lot of humans.


----------



## RJR (Feb 19, 2017)

Killer Kyle said:


> The most important thing you need to know is that in North GA, the dead of winter is the most difficult time of year to hunt squirrels. Squirrel hunting in Sept, Oct, Nov? Cakewalk. But in January, February? Not so much. I hunt Wilson Shoals WMA and Chattahoochee WMA for squirrels. I've come home empty handed several times since Deer season ended. Things to remember: In the hardwoods, squirrels can both see and hear you a mile away. When you're crunching through the leaves, you almost just don't stand a chance. They will see and hear you and freeze long before you see them. Also,squirrels relate to the den more in winter than any other time if the year. Avoid hunting the coldest days as squirrel movement will be far less. If it is going to be cold or windy, I will seek out pines. I always seem to be able to find them in stands of pines if I can't find them in the open woods. Another thing: capitalize on warm days. Last week I hunted Wilson Shoals one day and didn't see a single squirrel in several hours of slipping around ultra quiet. But a few days later we had a warm spell, and I was up hog hunting on a ridge top on Chattahoochee, and I could have killed a limit just on that ridge top. Squirrels were everywhere and very active. Another thing. Use trails or gated off roads when they are there. You can usually slip along a trail, road, or game trail more quietly than you are able to just crunching through the woods. Quiet is key.  Lastly, capitalize on the last hour and a half of daylight. This is the golden window in my opinion. Squirrels will be on their way back to the den, and this is one of their busiest times of day. This is typically where you can kill a few within a relatively short window. If you can identify some potential Denning trees (trees with holes in them) on south slopes, those are good places to start sitting and waiting for squirrels to come back to in the evening. Squirrel hunting this time is a whole different game than it was back in the fall. In early and mid fall, I can limit just about every single day if I want to. But when it gets cold and the leaves fall off the trees, things change. Just keep your chin up. Keep at it and you will learn as you go. My advice to you is to start hunting early next season, and you'll see more to begin with. Just take advantage of those warm days and late evening hours. That's the best time to be in the woods.


Great post. With some very helpful information for any beginning squirrel hunter.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 19, 2017)

RunningBull said:


> I do not have a call.  I wasn't sure that they actually worked.  If so, I will certainly get a squirrel call.  I believe if you're in possession of a center fire rifle during small game days then you would be in violation of hunting regulations. Maybe not?





Two quarters (25 cent pieces) struck together on the rough edges makes a fine squirrel call. Also, with a little practice you can bark like one with your natural voice.


----------



## scott stokes (Feb 20, 2017)

There at my house


----------



## The black stick of death (Feb 22, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Two quarters (25 cent pieces) struck together on the rough edges makes a fine squirrel call. Also, with a little practice you can bark like one with your natural voice.


Yea I can bark like one too


----------

